# National Train Day



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.nationaltrainday.com/

This weekend includes National Train Day. How will you celebrate?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I considered taking the kids to 30th Street in Philly, but the timing is all wrong.

Might be taking them to the Strasburg RR instead. I haven't been in a few weeks, so I need a fix. 

Otherwise, we'll be just running trains, as usual.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm a member of the Kalamazoo Model Railroad Historical Society. We will have an open house at our club house this year as we do every year on National Train Day. We usually get a few hundred visitors. This year is the clubs 60th anniversary. The club doesn't have a garden railroad, just an indoor HO layout. But a few of the members are interested in garden railroading. I'm the only one presently with a garden railroad.

Bob


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be leaving on the Amtrak Auto Train for Sanford Floridia. My wife and I travel this way twice a year. I always load up some G-scale trains in the mini-van to take along. I install a 8'x12' oval in the enclosed porch where I run a train with my morning coffee. Also take a battery operated train for my visit to Ed Headington's. This has become a tradition. Finished packing important stuff last night, the trains, so all I need now is a pair of shorts, socks and my camera................Jim


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the celebration runs through May 14th. On the 14th, the O. Winston Link Museum and the Virginia Museum of Transportation in Roanoke, VA will have their celebration. I will participate with my local large scale club by running our trains on the tarmac behind the O. Winston Link Museum. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim

Where in Florida do you stay?

I'm just down the road from Sanford in Winter Springs.

I don't have an elaborite layout, but it's big enough to run my 45 unit coal drag.

You're welcome to stop by some time if you like.

Randy


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dalton, Georgia hasd big TRAIN DAY on May 14 (with the Southeast Garden Railroad Show). See http://daltondailycitizen.com/local/x833656025/Dalton-to-celebrate-Train-Day-May-14 for complete details.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Randy,

We stay at a resort near Disney right off of Int 4 on Rt192. Might take you up on your offer on next trip when we are there for 2 weeks. Can't this time with it being Mother's Day and my Wedding Ann. If I'm a good boy, I can keep my trains!.................Jim


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

We are having our Annual cook out this weekend and I will be setting up some trains for our guests to run.
We really enjoy the sharing part of the hobby and try to give back when we can.

Fred


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll be traveling to Chicago Union Station for the festivities via the Hiawatha. This will be my first year participating and I am especially excited for the PRR E8's!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be running train at the Vines Garden Railroad in Loganville, GA for our grand open house for National train day. Lots going on come on out if your in the Atlanta area. Later RJD

Here is the site with all the info. http://vinesgardenrailroad.com/index.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 06 May 2011 06:19 AM 
http://www.nationaltrainday.com/

This weekend includes National Train Day. How will you celebrate? 
We'll be working at the Grand Canyon Railway in Williams, AZ tomorrow doing docent stuff and enjoying trains... 

Many of our local club members are part of the day(s).


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, my email address is listed below.

Just let me know you're coming and we'll be glad to have you and the wife stop by.

Randy


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it's been sometime since I bought anything major ( other than track which I've been stock piling ). So perhaps I should break the piggy bank and buy a new loco. And in the forth coming move I figure I will buy something different for myself and get something indiginous to the area where we plan to move. Info. and pictures to follow tomorrow.

Rocky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OH NO I missed it.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I stuck to my plan - at least to find a new piece of motive power that fits right in with where we are going to be moving to. 
So here it is, my new little herd of horsepower ...










Not what I would usually buy, but it helps a friend out to reduce his stock and the price was right. 
I paid $240 for this brand new Dash 9 that has only been on display. I see these all the time up around Deb's Mom's house pullin' the coal drags. 










Well, it's close enough. Just the number and headlight placement is different. But I figured it would fit right in once we move. She'll need a sister and of course, a caboose to go with it. SO that was my big train thing of the day. Oh yeah, I dropped off a copy of Unstoppable with my friend Jack too. I found it while going thru Mom's movie collection and I already had it. Now it has a good home and I'm sure it will be watched alot










Rocky


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

We took our grandson down to 30th Street Station in Philadelphia today. He enjoyed walking through the passenger equipment, on display. I haven't ridden an Amtrak passenger train in over twenty years. I was impressed with the equipment. My wife was more impressed with the vintage cars. The staff was very accommodating, and took time to talk with the kids. Up in the main station, were some activities for the kids. It was just a nice three hours spent with our grandson.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Well. when you have SP4449 living near your home, you gotta go see steam, and then run Thomas and Percy and some others to keep the kids interested. 





























A fun but tiring day!


----------

